# Found these on my camera...



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Was doing a few barns.. guess who stopped by?

DSCF0008.JPG


DSCF0007.JPG


DSCF0010.JPG


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's the weather now,

DSCF0027.JPG


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I Feel Ya Brother


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

The cows must have liked the music or something. I didn't expect to see them on a job in Mass. I surely am jealous about all the pics of the snow fellas...I got flurries today and got all excited :blink:


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing like a good cleansing snow.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Kelly,

Your employees look fat and lazy. Is the one going up the ladder or not? No wonder your painter can't paint. Cloven hands.

So....you too employ females and you can legally get away with touching......

I've heard of milk paint, but warm milk paint?

Hey, I recognize patty..


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

You guys can keep the snow:

I will keep the Bayou that leads out to the gulf.

My fishing hole when not working..:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

My fishing hole when not working..:yes:

I had a backyard along the James river in Fla. that looked just like that,alligator and all!


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Joewho said:


> Kelly,
> 
> Your employees look fat and lazy. Is the one going up the ladder or not? No wonder your painter can't paint. Cloven hands.
> 
> ...



Thats the funniest thing I've ever heard!!!!


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad you see the humor. Lifes too short.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Great pic! It's now the background of my desktop! :notworthy::thumbup:

J


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Great pic! It's now the background of my desktop! :notworthy::thumbup:
> 
> J


Glad you like it, when can I expect the royalties check? :laughing:


----------



## timalpha1 (Mar 20, 2012)

The cowsR2funny


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What ever happened to Kelly?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> What ever happened to Kelly?


Just faded away, hopefully he will pop in some time.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Just faded away, hopefully he will pop in some time.


Well, I for one am going to go out with one hell of a bang! :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Well, I for one am going to go out with one hell of a bang! :whistling2:


That is my feeling too Paul, to either be painstakingly scrubbed from the threads of PT or remembered and talked about for the life of PT. :thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> What ever happened to Kelly?


 He's out to pasture!:whistling2:


----------



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

were the cows helping


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------

